
Co-Founder Recruit - nghiapham
I’m looking for a local programmer that will be interested in building web and mobile apps.
Goal: Build a prototype marketplace that let users buy and sell car parts.<p>FAQs
I’m 38. I live in NE Portland and available weekdays after 5pm.
Past projects:
Diiner.com (closed) - food delivery service.
======
ed
Are you technical? Why not build it yourself, or hire someone? What validation
do you have it's a good idea?

~~~
nghiapham
I'm a self taught programmer so whatever I can do to help getting the project
started. I have tried both hiring contractors and put together websites
myself.

I believe 2-sided Marketplaces will always have a great potential. It's just
very difficult to get rolling.

------
takanori
what do you bring to the project?

~~~
nghiapham
I can: recruit, fundraising, program in Ruby on Rails, bootstrap, and flutter,
research, admin work, anything to help with the startup.

